# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Muốn dựng máy khắc gỗ cần sự giúp đỡ

## hoangnamcnc

Em đang muốn dựng một cái máy khắc gỗ nhưng kinh nghiệm thì chưa có nhiều nên muốn tìm hiểu thêm và có bác nào ở Hn đang dựng máy không cho em qua học hỏi với ạ

----------


## Trung Le

> Em đang muốn dựng một cái máy khắc gỗ nhưng kinh nghiệm thì chưa có nhiều nên muốn tìm hiểu thêm và có bác nào ở Hn đang dựng máy không cho em qua học hỏi với ạ


Em đang có 1 bộ khung (1100x1550mm) ht 3 trục
X:800mm
Y:1300mm
Z:200mm (khong giống trong hình)
Giá 27trieu đổ về chút 
Bác khuân về là mò mò mẫm mẫm là them nhiều kinh nghiệm ngay..em ở ngay TP Bắc giang thôi.vận chuyển về bác cũng rất tiện 
Cân thêm chi tiết j cứ LH em

----------

hoangnamcnc

----------


## hoangnamcnc

> Em đang có 1 bộ khung (1100x1550mm) ht 3 trục
> X:800mm
> Y:1300mm
> Z:200mm (khong giống trong hình)
> Giá 27trieu đổ về chút 
> Bác khuân về là mò mò mẫm mẫm là them nhiều kinh nghiệm ngay..em ở ngay TP Bắc giang thôi.vận chuyển về bác cũng rất tiện 
> Cân thêm chi tiết j cứ LH em


nhìn khung của bác đẹp quá nhưng em lại vướng phần điện bác ạ

----------

Trung Le

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bác vào tường của mình hồi trước mình có gửi bản vẽ đấu điện thông thường cho máy dùng cad studiov5.

----------

hoangnamcnc

----------


## linhdt1121

> Em đang muốn dựng một cái máy khắc gỗ nhưng kinh nghiệm thì chưa có nhiều nên muốn tìm hiểu thêm và có bác nào ở Hn đang dựng máy không cho em qua học hỏi với ạ


Lâu lắm mới có 1 bác chế máy như này trên này, bác làm rồi quăng ảnh lên đây cho nó xôm chứ giờ 4rom chả vui như những ngày đầu.
Em ở Thường Tín, cũng chả bit gì nhưng đấu điện cho cái máy nó nhúc nhíc đc thì bác cứ qua em, em chỉ 1 buổi là bác đấu đc.

----------

hoangnamcnc

----------


## hoangnamcnc

> Bác vào tường của mình hồi trước mình có gửi bản vẽ đấu điện thông thường cho máy dùng cad studiov5.


Em cảm ơn bác. Em đang nghiên cứu mach3 trước bác à

----------


## hoangnamcnc

> Lâu lắm mới có 1 bác chế máy như này trên này, bác làm rồi quăng ảnh lên đây cho nó xôm chứ giờ 4rom chả vui như những ngày đầu.
> Em ở Thường Tín, cũng chả bit gì nhưng đấu điện cho cái máy nó nhúc nhíc đc thì bác cứ qua em, em chỉ 1 buổi là bác đấu đc.


Bác đồng hương Hà Tây với em rồi. Em ở Thạch Thất có gì em lưu số của bác rồi hẹn bác 1 dịp để tầm sư học đạo nhé.  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

